# Merc Work gone wrong



## Shec (8 Jul 2008)

Simon Mann,  the ex-SAS officer who tried to overthrow the government of Equatorial Guinea a couple of years ago just got 34 years for his efforts.    TVO aired the docu-drama  "Coup" about it on a cold blowing Sunday night this past winter.  Brings to mind Frederick Forsythe's novel "The Dogs of War". 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Mann


----------



## GAP (8 Jul 2008)

but if he had succeeded, Canada would have sent aid....do we now?


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2008)

They got some, buy not too recently....



> "The Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA) does not maintain a significant assistance program in Equatorial Guinea and there are no long term projects planned in this country.
> 
> In 2004-2005, Canadian Official Development Assistance to Equatorial Guinea totalled $3.57 million."


----------



## Shec (3 Nov 2009)

And here is an update on this story:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/11/03/mann-equatorial-guinea-plot-release.html


----------

